# Digger



## CyberFox (Feb 20, 2009)

FOX has a furry mascot for their NASCAR telecast, a gopher by the name of "Digger"
here's some clips
Music Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDJxIm8KZYg
Episode of the cartoon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGqvxK6BlrQ

While NASCAR is a dull sport, They almost made it interesting with this
any thoughts?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 20, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> any thoughts?



NASCAR is still a dull sport??


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 20, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> NASCAR is still a dull sport??


It probably is
It a bunch of cars makin' left turns on a race track (normally oval shaped)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 20, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> It probably is
> It a bunch of cars makin' left turns on a race track (normally oval shaped)



I think this means the thread is over.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 20, 2009)

Funny, I always pictured CyberFox as a huge NASCAR fan.


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 20, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Funny, I always pictured CyberFox as a huge NASCAR fan.


Well, you thought wrong
I used to like NASCAR as i have a collection of diecast cars in the attic but, I gotten wiser as the sport is boring like say Golf

now can we please talk about Digger?


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG!
i thought I'd never see the loony toons style ever again!


----------



## Phil_R (Feb 20, 2009)

They're trying waaaay too hard to attract more fans.

It's all the over-commercialized crap that's killing Nascar nowadays.  That and most of the races are too boring to watch all the way through, which is why I only watch Daytona and Talladega.  Much more exciting, especially during the last 20 or so laps.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 20, 2009)

Phil_R said:


> They're trying waaaay too hard to attract more fans.
> 
> It's all the over-commercialized crap that's killing Nascar nowadays.  That and most of the races are too boring to watch all the way through, which is why I only watch Daytona and Talladega.  Much more exciting, especially during the last 20 or so laps.



attract or scare away? You do have to remember Fox are the masters of getting rid of popular shows (or at least trying to.) They've tried to kill Simpson's about 80 times. They killed Futurama, cut Family Guy a couple times. Titus was cut...as were countless others.

I think Fox actually tries to change their lineup every year or so.

Personally, I thought Digger was rather stupid and pointless and I think everyone in the booth thought so as well. And technically he wasn't a Furry, he was an anthropomorphic ground hog...and aren't they a pest anyway? Wouldn't you want to scare them away?


----------



## Phil_R (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, everyone on the motorsports forum I frequent holds a deep hatred for Digger.  Maybe he was the reason the Daytona 500 was rained out.


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 24, 2009)

a new episode: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv44tRE6m-Y


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 24, 2009)

this is the dumbest shit I have ever seen. This just prove what everyone knows about Fox. It's their mission in life to make people stupid.


----------



## Phil_R (Feb 26, 2009)

No...just......no.


----------

